# Biting ankles then jumping and biting arms suddenly during walks.



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi everyone, I could really use some advice so thank-you in advance for taking the time to reply. 

I have an almost 7 month old german shepherd mix. (Dad is full shepherd)

He's always been a bit high strung and overly active but he has improved a lot in the past while. 

The most common issue i'm having is on walks, and just for extra information I use one of those under the arm and hook at the back harnesses to help with pulling. ( I think it's called a sporn) Previously he would get startled or bratty on walks and would gently bite at my running shoes and jump up at my arms. No signs of aggression, tale would be wagging and he would be friendly. I would respond by standing perfectly still and ignoring him and he would suddenly stop and wait for me to move, then we'd carry on the walk as usual. This would go on for a few minutes, and sometimes if I moved to quickly he would start again. This was annoying but he'd learn and stop quickly.

During that time he would get a lot of backyard time, he would run around and play ball and just get into mischief in the yard, but having that freedom would cause him to be bratty and not come in the house when told. He would litteraly sit outside the door on the porch then run as soon as I would open the door. This would happen all through the night when he'd have bathroom breaks and it would take a lot of upset to get him back into the house. ( Previously he would do great and come back when called).

Fast forward to the last 3 weeks, he is only allowed out for bathroom breaks on the leash, which he responds to nicely, and allowed out to play only if I am with him. We were doing great progress with walking too, we'd do an hour in the morning for a long neighbourhood walk, and an hour at around 9pm and he would go to bed for the night afterwards. I should mention that he is not allowed to interact with other dogs, he is too jumpy and this isn't the type of neighbourhood with dogs I feel comfortable with.

Last 3 days, he is doing well other then when trying to walk him. He will out of no where start wagging the tail really fast and start biting my running shoes, pulling on my pant legs and then jumping up and biting my arms. Which is quite painful even with a poofy nylon winter coat on. He hasn't punctured the skin but there is many many bruises that I am embarrased to admit too. When he is in this mood he becomes very high strung and doesn't listen to anything. Only thing I can do to protect myself is to hold his bum and push him into a sit position and just sit and hold him until he calms down, petting and talking to him. However once I let go he starts all over again. I have even hidden his toys in my pocket and use them as bait during these times but he just ignores it. 

Yesterday I was stuck on a street with him for over 45 minutes until he tired himself out enough to continue walking. This is is just really upsetting to me because it goes on for so long and I worry about what these strangers will think. I understand it must look horrible from their perspective, but aside from these outbursts everything is going well. 

I haven't figured out the cause of the moments, it's more common during the day then at night, so I'm not sure if he's getting startled or just wants to play/ run and becomes a brat when he's not allowed.

Anyways, sorry for the rant. I've been following the site for awhile, and I just wanted to provide as much info up front as I can.

Only thing I can think of is try playing with him in the yard for awhile and kinda getting past the hyperness before a walk, but he does the jumping/ biting thing there too sometimes.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh, I see you have a "land shark." Not to worry as this is typical behavior for shepherd puppies, but you should correct him when he does this.
You don't want him to grow up to a 90lb. "land shark" and have him bite on your ankles and arms. :surprise: I raised a Shepherd from a pup; and he went through the biting and jumping stage too! >

Does your puppy understand "NO"? If not, teach that first and use a verbal NO! while holding his muzzle shut if he bites on you. When he bites during playtime, you want to curtail it there especially, otherwise he thinks its OK to bite you. Pretty soon he will understand when he does something wrong and you say NO! He will understand the correction and stop the unwanted behavior. Remember a dog does not understand English; all dogs see the world through their nose first and then through sight and sound. But they do learn words that relate to a behavior, or a positive or negative action. 

There are many people on the forum to help with training tips, but you really have to make your puppy understand you are the boss and he will respect you and obey you most of the time. He's a puppy, so he will make lots of mistakes, but he has a terrific owner that walks him, runs with him, plays with him and takes very good care of him. That will really pay off later!! :grin2:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he is making you into a prey object . 
he needs to get enrolled into an obedience class or work with a trainer who will help you prevent and correct this misbehaviour.

you are not his toy. do not enable him. 

you KNOW what is going to happen --- he gives you all the signs Be present , catch him just as he starts thinking about it and give him a swift correction . Timing is important . You want the dog to think that he , not you, was responsible for the correction. 

the stopping is a tease . he needs to be made uncomfortable - he stares at your foot you move into him , throw him off guard .


spring is coming . No more mid calf boots and puffy jackets .


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Like Carmen said, get a trainer and start working to stop this. It won't disappear on it's own. I had a friend whose Doberman did this and even at three years old still did it. It was a pain and so bad you couldn't go in the yard when the dog was there. It hurt! He had to put a muzzle on the dog to walk it. You need to get help from a qualified trainer and asap.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Can you give suggestions on how I would properly correct him? I've been firm with the NO, and I've been doing the best I can to distract him or cut him off before he starts.

Yesterday's walks were okay, only happened once when a possum ran by. I think training will help, because he's always struggled with consistency when learning. 

I enrolled him in training before, but that was cancelled do to Brutus being sick. ( Neighbour threw rat poison over the fences, 3 dogs got sick) Now we are waiting for an opening. 

Now that this behavior has started, I'm hoping that spot opens quickly.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

This is beyond landsharking, which is common in baby puppies. He is becoming a teenager and it will get worse. He isn't just biting you, he is intentionally taking charge and pushing you around. I would find a good private trainer today! You can't fix this on your own because you don't understand how it happened. You can't stop and prevent a behavior until you see what you did to cause it. This isn't a criticism, it's advice. Please listen to what Carm and Deb have told you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Is it private training? If it's a class, see if the trainer can give you a few private lessons while you wait. Did you report the neighbor to the police?


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> Is it private training? If it's a class, see if the trainer can give you a few private lessons while you wait. Did you report the neighbor to the police?



Class and private, I opted for both because I don't have anyone else to help with socializing ( people or dogs). He just is so excited and eager with people. 

I believe the reason for the delay is because I requested to have the same trainer for private and classes. I thought this would be best for him and myself having the same person. 

Otherwise they said I can start class training any time, but couldn't give me a date for private lessons until someone graduates or quits. I felt like private was the priority first. Worried he will act out in class and it would be a waste of time and a distraction to others.

Unless I go with two different trainers.
It's both with the same company and I have already paid for the classes from before.

I may be totally off for thinking this, I just wanted consistent training, so if anyone has suggestions, let me know.

Neighbour was reported to police as we have had other issues with him before. They didn't take the poisoning seriously ( even though all 3 traces of poison were found along HIS fence line). I was the only pet owner who took dog to the vets, other owners couldn't provide proof of injestion. Providing proof of the actual posion they found wasn't enough.


----------



## Swithins (Jan 25, 2017)

Our Sasha is also 7 months old and at the start of a walk is a pain in the rear, biting the lead and jumping up until we get to an area where she can run free. I am lucky as we regularly go out with a friend who has a huge 3 year old GSD and we walk them off the lead in the woods and she is learning good habits from the older dog. My friend has owned German Shepherds for over 20 years now and says Sasha's sometimes hyper behaviour is normal. 


Do you allow your dog off the lead? I only ask as the only super hyper dogs I come across are those who don't get to socialise off the lead with other dogs.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Swithins said:


> Our Sasha is also 7 months old and at the start of a walk is a pain in the rear, biting the lead and jumping up until we get to an area where she can run free. I am lucky as we regularly go out with a friend who has a huge 3 year old GSD and we walk them off the lead in the woods and she is learning good habits from the older dog. My friend has owned German Shepherds for over 20 years now and says Sasha's sometimes hyper behaviour is normal.
> 
> 
> Do you allow your dog off the lead? I only ask as the only super hyper dogs I come across are those who don't get to socialise off the lead with other dogs.



I'm afraid Brutus isn't ready for that yet, at least not in open spaces. I think he would run and I don't have the confidence that it would end safely. We have many parks and forestry areas, but they are close to major traffic. Other then his backyard time, he is leashed.

You make a great point about older influences, I do know someone who has offered her 11 year old Shepherd to bond with Brutus. This dog has been used before to help role model younger troubled dogs and is a retired theraputic dog. He had taught wild runners to walk beside him nicely. I don't really know the woman or dog, other then in passing at our vets office. Mind you this was much earlier on and before the issues started. Thank you for bringing this up!


----------



## Swithins (Jan 25, 2017)

My pleasure and hope that it helps. The first time I took Sasha off the lead was a tremendously bum clenching experience, wondering if she would come back, but we did it in a field with closed gates and no other distractions. Its true what they say that they are still at the puppy stage and do not like to be out of sight of you. If she's sniffing behind a bush and I can't see her I just call her name and mix the treats around so she can hear them and up she pops. 
One way to think of leashing is to remember the torture of your driving lessons, having to go where the instructor told you and having no freedom, very frustrating. Might be the same for your dog. Get some friends together, plenty of treats and find a closed off outside space. With enough friends you will have enough bouncer's patrolling escape routes, should he want them, with enough treats, like roast chicken, he has an incentive apart from wanting to be with you, not to move too far away.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Feb 20, 2017)

Just wanted to update everyone on how Brutus was doing 

We have started classes, first class was great ( nobody showed up except for us, major snow storm, lol.) so we had the chance to go over my concerns and really take the time to set things in motion. I had always been skeptic and judgmental of a prong collar, but the trainer did test one out on him during class and I learned quite a bit about them. Trainers suggestion was to use a loose marningale on first, and put the prong above it and attach both to the leash. Both of those collars are new for me, so I'm learning. We also went over proper walking and how to do corrections when his bad behaviours start. We have made a bit of progress, he responds quicker to treats now and understand that it's a reward. He still trys to bite the feet when he doesnt get his way, but he is much quicker to stop. Come april he will be doing group walks and eventually off leash training in the summer with the same trainer.

Any input on the collar situation would be great, just looking for some reassurance


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That is all good. You will get used to the collars and your dog will continue to improve.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I would just show him what are appropriate prey items (tugs, bite wedges, flirt poles). When he bites you give a firm NO, pause, then give him a toy, and praise when he bites the toy. It's really not that difficult once you get the hang of it


----------

